# Engine rooms don't have portholes....



## Jim Harris (Mar 16, 2008)

I sailed once from Liverpool to Quebec in eastern Canada.

Would we have gone north of Newfoundland via
the Strait of Belle Isle?

Or south, via the Cabot Strait?

Regards,

Jim.


----------



## JoK (Nov 12, 2006)

We always went via the Cabot Strait


----------



## lakercapt (Jul 19, 2005)

Depends on the time of year as the Belle Isle route is the shortest but only passable in summer and fall.
Winter and early spring it is ice bound. Get icebergs, bergy bits and growlers there too.


----------

